# NEW here and getting pumped for Halloween season!



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure how I never knew these forums existed, but I'm pretty thrilled to have found them now. I'm currently in the midst of planning a costume party in honor of my recent graduation (I'm the proud recipient of a B.A. in Music- that's SUPER useful), and I'm excited to meet other people who share my passion for all that is halloween.

Halloween has always been a year round hobby for me. I enjoy keeping my room decorated in horror movie and pirate paraphernalia, and it is my pleasure to go all out once my season comes around for the year. 
Happy Haunting!​


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Gory! You will LOVE it here! This is the best and most talented group of people you will ever come across and are all contained in this world known as Hauntforum. Share your knowledge, post your pics and invite us into your haunt and your celebration of Halloween! Welcome!
P.S. Congrats your degree and your graduation! You deserve to take a bow!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the congrats! I'm already learning great stuff my first 15 or so minutes here. Seems like a great community. I'll definitely take pics to post of my costume and party. It'll be early this year (on the 8th) so I can set the mood for the season right


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard! And...uh, yeah...what Pumpkin5 said. :rolleyeton:

Congrats on your degree!! ...seriously.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings gory! you'll fit in here right away!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you to all for the welcome. I'm having a blast so far!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on the degree, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome! Thrilled you found us!
Anyone who decorates horror and considers Halloween a year round hobby will fit right in here!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

